# 100% Polyester onesies and infant clothing



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

The other night I stumbled across a site that carried 100% Polyester onesies and and infant shirts. I lost the contact and can't find it now. Can anyone help?


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I found the site. It is "The Transfer Press". I believe they are made by Subli-Soft and are called Babygros. Are there any distributors in the states?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You can also by a poly spray that will allow you to sublimate on regular garments. I have heard great things about it . .... JB


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I have not heard of this spray, where can I get info on this spray?


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where the website for the Subli-Soft stuff is located?


----------



## Pajo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi. Not sure if I can post the URL or not, but I went looking after reading this post. It's The Transfer Press


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I went to the Transfer Press and at the bottom of the Sublisoft garment section it reads:
*PLEASE NOTE - we are currently out of stock of all adult sizes except for XS. We do have white Vapor Apparel t-shirts available in all adult sizes. I'm thinking I need another source!
*


----------



## JP-SIGNS (Jul 10, 2008)

vapor t shirts now on ebay uk. Excellent quality & excellent prints. cheaper than the normal sub tees. stock up before he sells out


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, but the Transfer Press is a reseller. I am looking for the ultimate source.


----------



## JP-SIGNS (Jul 10, 2008)

Im sure the guy will give you a sample if you ask him. These t shirts are really cool


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

KidsBlanks.com now has started carrying 100% poly infant and toddler items.


----------

